# Explosions in Boston Marathon



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Multiple casualties reported after two explosions at Boston Marathon | Fox News


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah. They looked like IED's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some reports are calling it a terrorist attack.
Since the Boston Marathon celebrates Patriots Day, the marking of the beginning of the American Revolution, this may be homegrown.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing RPD. Ball bearings and shot being reported as the payload. Ive also heard the marathon was in remembrance of Sandy Hook. And with the way that legislation is going. I certainly would not put homegrown in the back burner.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

Let's all not jump to conclusions, please. Let's just let the facts come as they do. While I agree this was an intentional event, let's not start pointing fingers until we have all the facts.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Boston Police Commissioner is saying a third IED was detonated at the JFK Library.

Two dead, 28 injured reported.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Insanity.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Problem with waiting for the offical events story you wont get the truth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I couldn't believe that one of the people on the station I was watching had the balls to ask if it could be related to the pending gun control legislation????
I thought the news media was supposed to report the news not invent it!


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

While I agree that the veracity of "official event" does leave a lot to be desired, jumping to conclusions that it was "homegrown" or things of that nature right off the bat are a bit premature. I believe initial focus and thoughts should be with the victims and their families. Saying a prayer for all affected by this tragedy.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It also coincides with the Start of the American Revolution, Waco and Columbine....Could be lots of reasons for it. All based on revenge. And with the JFK Library also getting an explosion makes one wonder.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> While I agree that the veracity of "official event" does leave a lot to be desired, jumping to conclusions that it was "homegrown" or things of that nature right off the bat are a bit premature. I believe initial focus and thoughts should be with the victims and their families. Saying a prayer for all affected by this tragedy.


Seeing they have a Saudi National with shrapnel wounds under guard and a suspect in the hospital obviously there not going the direction of home grown.."yet"


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree that our first thoughts should be for the innocent victims and their loved ones.

No need to speculate on perps and motives...the mass media will cover this story until we all get tired of hearing about it.

Complete cowards, whoever did this.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Their telling us on the news in the UK that it’s terrorist attacks, 
You folks stay at home stay diligent and above all stay safe.
Bailey.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

Police just stated that no suspect or Person of Interest is in custody


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

AsteroidX said:


> Problem with waiting for the offical events story you wont get the truth.


Yeah,we'll get the edited for americans version when all is said and done.But my thoughts and prayers do go out to all the victims and their families.


----------



## northernmaine (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't want anyone take this the wrong way, but looking at the explosions on TV they really weren't very powerful, and I'm glad they weren't. Had the bombs been more powerful we would be looking at hundreds if not thousands dead. 

Hopefully this is not the tip of the iceberg and is an isolated incedent.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

northernmaine said:


> I don't want anyone take this the wrong way, but looking at the explosions on TV they really weren't very powerful, and I'm glad they weren't. Had the bombs been more powerful we would be looking at hundreds if not thousands dead.
> 
> Hopefully this is not the tip of the iceberg and is an isolated incedent.


Indeed,and I also hope it is an isolated incident as well.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Why no reports or pictures of the blast at JFK library?


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

CNN is now saying it is a terrorist attack and appears JFK to be a fire related situation as of now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

northernmaine said:


> I don't want anyone take this the wrong way, but looking at the explosions on TV they really weren't very powerful, and I'm glad they weren't. Had the bombs been more powerful we would be looking at hundreds if not thousands dead.
> 
> Hopefully this is not the tip of the iceberg and is an isolated incedent.


My first thoughts after seeing the video and seeing that people in the street VERY close to the blast were not even knocked off of their feet. was that this wasn't a bomb created by a well trained individual. IED's in the 'Stan and Iraq flip armoured vehicles. This could have been much worse, but it'sstill bad enough for those affected.



grinder37 said:


> Indeed,and I also hope it is an isolated incident as well.


I always get nervous around April 19th and as it approaches. Please let this be an isolated incident, and not some campaign by a collective of nut jobs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truth maybe a long time coming. Our prayers for the victims, and for those that must deal with it.
I have many questions , the timing, my lack of trust of this administration causes me concern.
I could see them trying to pin it on a progun or pro America group .
I wonder how many people will wake up to the world we now live in as a result, you must be ready to take care of your self.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Already blaming right wing nut jobs. This from TheBlaze.

Before any information was available that might indicate who is responsible for the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, Esquire’s Charles P. Pierce cautioned readers against “jumping to conclusions” and blaming the attack on “foreign terrorism.”

However, he was compelled to remind people that Monday is the “official Patriots Day holiday” in Massachusetts, celebrating the Battles at Lexington and Concord. He also pointed out that April 19, the actual date of the battles, is connected to Oklahoma City bomber Tim McVeigh, who apparently considered himself a “waterer of the tree of liberty and the like,” according to Pierce.

“I’ll bet good money it’s a right-wing nutjob. Today is April 15, Boston Harbor was where the original Tea Party took place and the on-going gun-safety legislation makes it the mostly likely culprit,” commenter Linda Ginsburg wrote.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Running is my way of life i run 10-15 miles a day and have since i was 16 I'm now 22 and have ran 7 marathons I also had 3 good firends of mine in Boston to day running thank god they where no where near the blast when it happened but one of them being a paramedic and the other 2 good people they got their ass in ther to help I've bin getting up dates from them all after non on what's going on its times like this I hate most when you are far away to help things get more crazzy every day what ever the resin it happend does not change how bad thigs are getting but people step up every time and help out people they don't even know with out thinking about it and its that ackt of humanity that give me hope and will keep giving me hope In the times ahead


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

The state run media is already using the term "Right Wing Extremist"............

CNN Analyst: 'Right-Wing Extremists' Could Be Behind Boston Marathon Bombing

Everyone please remember they can't let a crisis go to waste:






Everyone keep these poor victims in your prayers.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

grinder37 said:


> CNN is now saying it is a terrorist attack and appears JFK to be a fire related situation as of now.


I saw the JFK library explosion being "fire related" and immediately thought cover up. My line of work deals with fires everyday and rarely does an explosion happen. People should think, what sort of anything would a library have that could explode? Cleaning materials at most, but even then they would have to be stored in something not from a manufacturer.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

My understanding is the JFK explosion was a controlled detonation. But yes no pictures Iver seen


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to know who YOU all think it was and WHY? Ideas? I can't believe this happened.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I refuse to speculate based on the information I have. But I absolutely will not be surprised if it was domestic.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

AsteroidX said:


> I refuse to speculate based on the information I have. But I absolutely will not be surprised if it was domestic.


Agreed,everything right now is nothing more than speculation and the fact they are labeling this as terrorism is nothing more than a title.Terrorism can be both foreign or domestic.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second the motion


----------



## Impulse (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

No surprise, far left hunger to blame all on the rt. But this time they will look totally foolish. N ill b sooo happy to c them backpeddle in the coming days.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some reports are calling it a terrorist attack.
> Since the Boston Marathon celebrates Patriots Day, the marking of the beginning of the American Revolution, this may be homegrown.


It's a terrorist attack no matter which side it is. Any time innocents are involved, it's a terrorist attack, not the start of a war. Even the American Revolution was started between the Continental Army and the British Army.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Pure speculation, but I think the bombs were rigged by amateurs. Ball bearings used to cause shrapnel wounds. Suggests low level of sophistication.

I am also thinking this was Tannerite, based on explosions coloration - the orange hued smoke.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Not enough damage for an international terrorist IMO. Most likely, home grown terrorism. I pray for the families of the victims and all those who have suffered. I also pray for swift justice for all those responsible for this reprehensible act.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm truly saddened by the events in Boston and humbled by the out-pouring of neighbor helping neighbor. But we as a Nation have got to stop acting like this is the "first time" every time something like this happens. This is the way many live their life in other parts of the world - afraid to go to market or get on the bus. If we don't embrace the fact that this is a cyclical event then that life style will come to live with in our borders and with in our homes.

Fact of the matter is that since Cain killed Abel, we have been doing horrific things to each other. And since Abraham fathered two sons, their offspring have been at odds with one another. It is simply the way of the world we live in and will be for the foreseeable future. I wish for the people of the world to live in harmony and peace, but I also understand that this Kardasian-esque wonderland we have created for ourselves is far too insulating and not at all grounded in the reality of the rest of the world.

Make no mistake - I'm not apologizing for being an American or filthy stinking wealthy by world standards. I'm damn proud of that. I just know how we get blitzed by all of the manufactured celebutantes and scripted drama of Hollywood, Las Vegas, and Disney. I'm saying that we need to get our self absorbed asses off the couch and look up from our hand held boob-tubes and do a better job of keeping our eyes on the weather conditions over the next hill.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Pure speculation, but I think the bombs were rigged by amateurs. Ball bearings used to cause shrapnel wounds. Suggests low level of sophistication.
> 
> I am also thinking this was Tannerite, based on explosions coloration - the orange hued smoke.


I don't know yet because some of the best will have misfires but I would think that a true professional would set the explosives off in an order to cause the most collateral damage. As for the explosive, I believe it was condensed hydrogen peroxide because of the dense slow rolling smoke and the yellow hue. Also steel ball bearings is Al Queda 101.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I am kind of wondering why so many are in denial. Why cant we call multiple EID's going off seconds a part anything other than what it is a terrorist attack. Now whether is was the work of a Domestic Terrorist or a Over Seas Terrorist is wide open for debate at this point. I guess we could look at it from Obamas stand point and logic though and just call it a Sporting Event Violence kinda the way he considered Hasan at Ft Hood hollering Alla Akbar as he went on a shooting rampage for what were clearly muslim extremeist reasons "Work Place Violence" so that we dont have to admit the obvious. Much the same way the Lybian Embassy attack was just a protest that got out of hand and not a 9/11 anneversery attack. I will admit though that its much easier to just go through life looking through riose colored glasses instead of facing reality.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

What can be done to prevent this? What more can be done? Secondly if no one comes forward or is caught can we expect more events like this to happen?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I want to know who YOU all think it was and WHY? Ideas? I can't believe this happened.


Thankfully the explosions looked pretty small compared to some of the huge IED blasts in the mideast on youtube so my first guess is that a small group or individual did it, there are a lot of crazies out there, every country in the world has them like fleas on a dog's back.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest word is that there were 5 devices in all, and the timing of the first two suggested a staged event that would have people moving toward other devices in order to inflict the most terror.

We don't know who -- yet -- and I'm not confident that our current administration will be up front about anything we hear. They've lost that level of confidence in me since all the obviously falsified intel on Lybia, etc.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It's a terrorist attack no matter which side it is. Any time innocents are involved, it's a terrorist attack, not the start of a war. Even the American Revolution was started between the Continental Army and the British Army.


Actually it was between a civilian militia and the British army.
The American Revolution had it's beginnings years before the events of 1775. The Boston Tea Party, the Boston Massacre, etc. happened before open warfare began. The Revolution became open warfare on the morning of April 19, 1775, by what has become known as "The Shot Heard 'Round The World", the battle at the North Bridge in Concord, Mass between 500 Minutemen and 700 British troops who had come to confiscate the militiamen's weapons and gunpowder. The militia prevailed forcing the Redcoats to retreat back to Boston.
The Continental Army was not formed until a resolution by the Continental Congress on June 14, 1775, almost two months after the opening of hostilities.

I do not mean to get picky and argue with you Inceptor, nor am I trying to disparage you in any way. That is not my intent at all.
My Great (times 4) Grandfather was a Private, an infantryman, in the Continental Army. I am a member of the Sons of the American Revolution.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If it isn't called "terrorist" then the DHS won't have any reason to attack more of our rights. The aftermath could be random searches on the street. "May I see your papers please" comes to mind. It is a sad day when traumatic incedences like this are used to control people.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If it isn't called "terrorist" then the DHS won't have any reason to attack more of our rights. The aftermath could be random searches on the street. "May I see your papers please" comes to mind. It is a sad day when traumatic incedences like this are used to control people.[/QUOT
> 
> Rahm Emmanuel, Obama's chief dog-washer, actually said "never let a good crisis go to waste"


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> What can be done to prevent this? What more can be done? Secondly if no one comes forward or is caught can we expect more events like this to happen?


Pretty hard to prevent lone wolf madman attacks, and also hard to stop a small team that can blend in with a big crowd. We could put in metal detectors and control access through manned security checkpoints, which is probably where this is headed next. Bomb sniffing dogs checking the lines of people waiting to get in. Basically, airport security for public events is possible.

Events like this will continue to happen in a free society. If we were a totalitarian police state, it would be harder, but even then, bombings occur. Look at the bombings in the Middle East....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

check this link out!
its photos of doods in black opps gear.. well any way check it out.

4chan ThinkTank - Imgur


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Today has to be one of the strangest news days I have ever witnessed. I am in the SF Bay Area this week, which means I have been getting quite a bit of quality time sitting in the rental car, listening to talk radio and not moving. This morning I heard they arrested a "dark skinned male" for the Boston bombing, presumably the Saudi kid in hospital. Then they came out and said they did not arrest him. A couple hours later I noticed that he is no longer a suspect. This afternoon, on my way back to hotel from work I heard that Obama had an impromptu meeting with the Saudi Ambassador "to discuss Syria". (Did something new develop in Syria that I did not hear about?) This evening they were saying the Saudi kid's visa is being revoked and he is being sent back to Saudi Arabia next Tuesday. Oh yeah, and now they are looking for two white males (presumably Tea Party guys) and they suspect the bombs were made from reloading propellant.

Maybe my tinfoil hat is too tight, but this is starting to seem like "not letting a crisis go to waste". Or maybe they are just trying out a new plot for the next Harvey Weinstein movie?


----------

